
With TensorFlow, Google open sources its machine learning resources - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/3003893/opensource-subnet/with-tensorflow-google-open-sources-its-machine-learning-resources.html
======
stevep2007
Deep learning, machine learning, and artificial intelligence are all some of
Google's core competencies, where the company leads Apple and Microsoft. If
successful, Google's strategy is to maintain this lead by putting its
technology out in the open to improve it based on large-scale adoption and
code contributions from the community at large.

------
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10532957](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10532957)

